# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Nota rettifica INPS_DMRA e DMRP come vanno contabilizzate?

## granbalengo

Buongiorno, ho un dubbio su come contabilizzare le note di rettifica relative ai DM10. 
Io ho solo gli F24 pagati, dove sono indicati sia importi a debito (DMRA) che importi a credito (DMRP) ma non capisco come contabilizzare il tutto?? 
Per prima cosa, registrerei tutto a CE alla voce oneri e proventi straordinari, a secondo se sono rettifiche in positivo o negativo, con relativa controvoce in Debiti o crediti VS INPS. 
In seconda battuta cioè all'atto del versamento F24 (a debito o utilizzando il credito) storno il Credito o Debito INPS. 
In questo modo quindi,  farei comparire in CE costi che forse sono di competenza di un periodo precedente (rettifica i negativo avvenuta a marzo 2015 relativa a contributi dovuti di novembre 2014) 
Non so veramente come muovermi.  
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno, ho un dubbio su come contabilizzare le note di rettifica relative ai DM10. 
> Io ho solo gli F24 pagati, dove sono indicati sia importi a debito (DMRA) che importi a credito (DMRP) ma non capisco come contabilizzare il tutto?? 
> Per prima cosa, registrerei tutto a CE alla voce oneri e proventi straordinari, a secondo se sono rettifiche in positivo o negativo, con relativa controvoce in Debiti o crediti VS INPS. 
> In seconda battuta cioè all'atto del versamento F24 (a debito o utilizzando il credito) storno il Credito o Debito INPS. 
> In questo modo quindi,  farei comparire in CE costi che forse sono di competenza di un periodo precedente (rettifica i negativo avvenuta a marzo 2015 relativa a contributi dovuti di novembre 2014) 
> Non so veramente come muovermi.  
> Grazie

  Le rettifiche, anche contributive, relative a contributi di esercizi precedenti, vanno imputati a sopravvenienze passive; mentre quelle relative a riprese contributive dell'anno corrente, vanno imputate regolarmente a contributi.

----------

